# Chamonix is powder bliss



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

it started snowing 2 days before we arrived and kept it up until we left, absolutely amazing, i loved being in a small remote place where every1 seemed friendly , kids threw snowballs and restaurants and bars were good places to meet people. Wish i was there now instead of studyin for my exams


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm going to pretend that I didn't read this. Ohhhh what I'd give to bury the bone in powder right now...

This thread is useless without pics!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i think this thread is either about 4 months old or is a work of fiction!

we got 25C over here! phew!


----------



## ollie (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah i know - complete joke... its typical exam weather for me(in dublin) and as soon as i get my first day off from them the sun disappears...iv only got dendex to ride on here n its always closed because its 'the end of the season'... what are they at??! and iv been in a lot smaller resorts than chamonix!


----------

